# the big blue



## mattmulliss (Feb 4, 2004)

the wind in your sails bring me home safe the sea will carry me home.home is on the big blue the feeling of being free hold my heart i cant say when ill be back but i know you will hold me close and somtimes to close watch the sun set see the moon rise watch my soul fly when im with u im complete skipper availible with girl freind any where any time any job


----------

